# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2012



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2012 às 00:39)

*Aviso MeteoPT*
As observações e qualquer tipo de dados registados neste tópico e efectuados por membros deste fórum servem apenas para consulta e correspondem aos dados recolhidos pelos respectivos utilizadores.
Para informações oficiais, consulte o website do Instituto de Meteorologia: www.meteo.pt.


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2012 às 08:02)

Bons dias, 

Fevereiro começa com chuva, sigo com *1.8 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Mínima *6.2 ºc* 

*Actual* 

tempª 6.8 ºc 

Vento: NW: 8 Km/h

Pressão:1019.8 hpa

Humidade: 98%

Céu encoberto e chuva fraca.


----------



## Veterano (1 Fev 2012 às 08:28)

Bom dia. Manhã de chuvisco, céu encoberto e 7,7º pelo Grande Porto.


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2012 às 12:13)

Boas, 

continua a chuva por aqui , *3.0 mm* acumulados. 

Céu encoberto ,tempo fresco, 9.2 ºc actuais.


----------



## martinus (1 Fev 2012 às 12:17)

Característica marcante deste Inverno em Braga: contrariamente ao usual, é sempre muito mais visível o nevoeiro que a chuva.


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2012 às 12:48)

Chuva moderada neste momento!

*3.6 mm*


----------



## João Soares (1 Fev 2012 às 13:17)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: *8.8ºC*

Chuva fraca e uns *3.0 mm* acumulados.

*11.0ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Fev 2012 às 16:47)

Boa tarde,

A grande novidade deste inicio de Fevereiro foi já a precipitação, embora escassa já deu para entreter...acumulados *2,9mm*...
Mínima de *8,3ºC* e máxima de *12,6ºC*...
Sigo com *11,4ºC* e *76%* de humidade relativa...ainda encoberto mas nada que faça perigar quem se esqueceu do guarda-chuva...


----------



## Paula (1 Fev 2012 às 17:24)

Boa tarde!

Finalmente a chuva chegou 
Alguma chuva pela manhã, céu muito nublado com períodos de abertas ao longo da tarde.


Por agora:

- Temperatura: 11.5ºC
- HR: 54%

2mm acumulados  Nada mau, pois já não temos chuva há muito tempo


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Fev 2012 às 17:34)

Paula disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Finalmente a chuva chegou
> Alguma chuva pela manhã, céu muito nublado com períodos de abertas ao longo da tarde.
> ...



Por aqui já limpou praticamente, hoje de madrugada já teremos mínima bem baixas mais para o interior...


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2012 às 20:06)

Boas noites, 

a máxima foi de *10.6 ºc* 

*Dados actuais*

tempª 8.0 ºc 

Vento NNE: 13 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.9 hpa

Humidade: 79 %

Precipitação acumulada: *4.0 mm*

Já se nota um friozinho no ar...


----------



## MarioCabral (1 Fev 2012 às 20:57)

A noite promete mesmo ser fria...vai arrefecendo bem...por agora *8,5ºC* e *80%* de humidade relativa...portanto até às 24h vamos ter uma nova mínima...


----------



## João Soares (1 Fev 2012 às 22:22)

Boa Noite! 

Depois de uma máxima de 13.3ºC, eis que a temperatura vai caindo lentamente (-0.8ºC/h).

O vento é nulo.
*8.8ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## Paula (1 Fev 2012 às 22:25)

Boa noite!

Actuais: *5.8ºC* 

HR: 78%
Vento nulo.


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2012 às 00:09)

Extremos do dia 01.Fevereiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *13.3ºC* _[16h05]_
Temperatura Mínima: *8.4ºC* _[23h48]_

Temperatura Média Composta: *10.4ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *98%*

Precipitação Acumulada: *3.0 mm*


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2012 às 07:54)

Bons dias, 

ora aí está o frio a começar a entrar.

Sigo com *2.7 ºc* actuais ( mínima do dia até ao momento)

Vento NNE:12 Km/h

Pressão: 1020.1 hpa

Humidade: 77%

Céu limpo.


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2012 às 08:17)

Anterior mínima do dia batida, neste momento *2.4 ºc*


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2012 às 09:58)

*4.8ºc* actuais, e um vento de NE a 17 Km/h.

sensação de frio elevada.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2012 às 10:18)

Bom dia,

Cá está o meu dilema...*3,2ºC* de mínima na estação com RS e *2,3ºC* na estação que se encontra não abrigada...esta última mais idêntica com a estação do Aeroporto que em principio será a mais próxima da minha...e com temperaturas idênticas também...
De qualquer das formas já bastante frio hoje...
Céu limpo e agora a subirem os termómetros...actuais *6,4ºC* e *61%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Paula (2 Fev 2012 às 11:12)

Bom dia!

O frio começa a fazer-se sentir 

Temp mínima registada: *-0.3ºC*

Actual: *6.3ºC*
Vento nulo.
HR: 35%


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2012 às 11:51)

Fiz nova investida na estação meteorológica com o RS...está em melhores condições...em relação às máximas sei que não serão nada inflacionadas, espero agora ter as mínimas mais próximas do que penso ser a realidade...
Actuais *8,6ºC* e *51%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2012 às 12:11)

Já passa do meio dia e sigo apenas com *7.2 ºc *

na rua um vento cortante de NE, por vezes com intensidade..

agora sim, o frio está a chegar..


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2012 às 12:14)

Snifa disse:


> Já passa do meio dia e sigo apenas com *7.2 ºc *
> 
> na rua um vento cortante de NE, por vezes com intensidade..
> 
> agora sim, o frio está a chegar..



As máximas hoje certamente ficarão bem mais baixas que o esperado...duvido que cheguem aos 11ºc até...


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2012 às 12:22)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Mínima: 5.5ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NE.
*9.8ºC* e *35%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2012 às 12:33)

Por aqui ainda nos *9,1ºC* e *48%* de humidade relativa...atenção à humidade..baixará certamente perto dos 30%...


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2012 às 13:09)

Com este vento a temperatura pouco sobe, sigo com *7.7 ºc* ( máxima do dia até ao momento)

o ar que se sente é um ar frio e "cru" típico da entrada fria que vai chegando...


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2012 às 13:20)

Aqui persiste nos 9ºC...e não deverá subir muito mais, actuais *9,4ºC* e *45%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2012 às 14:50)

Temperatura estabilizada no máximo diário...*10,3ºC* e a humidade continua a baixar...actuais *43%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2012 às 14:53)

MarioCabral disse:


> Temperatura estabilizada no máximo diário...*10,3ºC* e a humidade continua a baixar...actuais *43%* de humidade relativa...



Por aqui, já fui aos 11.0ºC.
Sigo com *10.5ºC* e *29%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2012 às 14:57)

João Soares disse:


> Por aqui, já fui aos 11.0ºC.
> Sigo com *10.5ºC* e *29%* HR.



Vamos lá ver até onde chegas hoje João...as mínimas aí não baixam tanto...


----------



## Paula (2 Fev 2012 às 15:46)

Boa tarde!

Depois de uma máxima de *11.1ºC*, a temperatura está agora em queda.

Actuais: *10.3ºC*
HR: 20%


O vento gelado que se faz sentir aumenta a sensação de frio


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2012 às 15:54)

Ao início da tarde o vento era predominantemente de N/NO...Agora maioritariamente de este...por isso a humidade tem vindo a cair a pique...já nos *38%*...
A temperatura essa mantém-se ainda estática...a máxima foi de *10,4ºC* até agora...mantém-se nos *10,3ºC* já há coisa de 30minutos...


----------



## Paula (2 Fev 2012 às 16:19)

9.5ºC 

Sensação térmica: 7ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2012 às 16:28)

Já começou a baixar também...*9,8ºC* e *38%* de humidade relativa...sensação térmica de 7,5ºC...
A máxima foram mesmo os 10,4ºC...


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2012 às 17:39)

Boa Tarde! 

A máxima ainda chegou aos 11.3ºC

De momento, a temperatura vai descendo. E o vento sopra moderado de N (Com rajada máxima de 32 kmh).
*9.4ºC* e *28%* HR.


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2012 às 17:42)

Boas tardes,

por aqui, na zona mais alta e exposta da cidade, a máxima foi de *8.8 ºc* , é a máxima mais baixa do ano até ao momento, muito por culpa do vento N/NE constante, com rajadas de 35/38 Km/h.

Neste momento já arrefece e bem, sigo com  6.9 ºc 

Vento: NNE: 21 Km/h

Pressão: 1022.1 hpa

Humidade: 43%

Sensação de frio elevada na rua.


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2012 às 17:54)

E continua a descida, *6.7 ºc* actuais..


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2012 às 17:56)

Já algum frio por aqui...*7,8ºC* e *43%* de humidade relativa...o vento esse vai soprando moderado de N/NW...


----------



## Paula (2 Fev 2012 às 18:34)

E vai descendo! 7ºC   (sensação térmica 4ºC)

HR: 35%
Vento fraco, por vezes moderado.


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2012 às 18:43)

*5.7ºc* actuais.


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2012 às 20:16)

*4.4 ºc* actuais.  e um vento competamente gelado


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2012 às 20:20)

Boa Noite! 

Vento moderado de N/NE.
A temperatura desce lentamente, *7.0ºC* e *30%* HR.


----------



## jpmartins (2 Fev 2012 às 20:20)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2012*

Boa noite

Por aqui 6.9ºC.
Tmin. 2.6ºC


----------



## xes (2 Fev 2012 às 20:37)

Boas agora a viver em Grijó e com a estacao a funcionar sigo com 5.4º


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Fev 2012 às 21:07)

Por cá minima de -0,3ºC e agora sigo com 3.2C, com vento forte de N/NE


----------



## DMartins (2 Fev 2012 às 21:08)

Boas.
Guimarães registava às 21h, *+3.6º*
Neste momento, *+3.4º*
Este ventinho, corta....


----------



## vinc7e (2 Fev 2012 às 21:33)

Boas,
por cá registo 1.0C e vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2012 às 21:48)

por aqui *3.7 ºc* actuais, e sim este vento corta!


----------



## xes (2 Fev 2012 às 22:10)

Boas de momento, 4.5º , mas aparenta 2.2º


----------



## Trapalhadas (2 Fev 2012 às 22:11)

Consegui arranjar uma forma de medir a temperatura por aqui nestes dias, finalmente. Ainda à espera para investir numa estação como deve ser, já tenho o espaço no terreno destinado para o efeito 

Por aqui 3,8ºC" e o vento deu tréguas de momento, só uma leve brisa


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Fev 2012 às 22:28)

Por cá +2C


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2012 às 22:58)

Já bastante frio...*4,2ºC* e *50%* de humidade relativa...
Vou passar grande parte da noite a olhar para o termómetro...


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2012 às 23:01)

*2.8 ºc* actuais.

Vento NE: 8 Km/h

Humidade: 56%

Pressão: 1026.2 hpa.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2012 às 23:06)

Snifa disse:


> *2.8 ºc* actuais.
> 
> Vento NE: 8 Km/h
> 
> ...



Certamente baixas pelo menos aos -1ºC...apostaria perto dos -2ºC...Aqui se chegar aos negativos já vai ser muito bom...espero bater o recorde da estação hoje ou amanhã...


----------



## João Soares (2 Fev 2012 às 23:07)

Boa Noite! 

Sigo com *5.3ºC* e *33%* HR.
O vento ainda sopra moderado de NE.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Fev 2012 às 23:18)

ja atingi 1ºc a meia hora agora ja vai nos 2.6 :S será do vento!?!


a estaçao mais proxima de minha casa em recarei ja marca negativos..

amanha por volta das 7 horas devem esta uns ricos negativos...


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2012 às 23:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> ja atingi 1ºc a meia hora agora ja vai nos 2.6 :S será do vento!?!
> 
> 
> a estaçao mais proxima de minha casa em recarei ja marca negativos..
> ...



Se ele se intensificar ou mudar de direcção podes ter a temperatura a subir um pouco sim...


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2012 às 23:22)

Continua a descida...*3,8ºC* e *51%*...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Fev 2012 às 23:29)

esta explicado obrigado!!

ja agora mario qual achas que sera o melhor dia em termos de negativos???

sexta para sabado ou sabado para domingo??


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2012 às 23:32)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> esta explicado obrigado!!
> 
> ja agora mario qual achas que sera o melhor dia em termos de negativos???
> 
> sexta para sabado ou sabado para domingo??



Certamente sexta para sábado...a madrugada de amanhã será à partida com mínimas um pouco mais baixas que hoje...mas pouca coisa...de sábado para domingo já será mais quente que hoje até...

Mas entre hoje e amanhã reforço que vai ser ela por ela...dependerá da intensidade do vento...


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Fev 2012 às 23:39)

Boa noite

Ai tanto frio! Ai...
Até que enfim que o frio normal chegou. Tanta espera. Mas ainda bem que chegou
O céu apresentou-se limpo, embora para SE ainda se vislumbrasse alguma nebulosidade média ao início da tarde. Mas a intensificação do vento tratou de as dissipar.
Atingi pelas 23h *0,9ºC* de *temperatura (mínima do dia)* mas entretanto subiu até aos 1,9ºC.
De novo a baixar até aos atuais 1,1ºC (23.36h)
Realço também o ponto de orvalho baixinho: -10,0ºC
Deixo aqui os dados das 23.20h e extremos de hoje:


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2012 às 23:49)

*2.6 ºC* actuais, quase a chegar à mínima desta manhã de *2.4 ºc*


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2012 às 23:52)

*3,6ºC* e *52%* de humidade...ainda vai soprando o vento...agora bom era que parasse quase por completo para as temperatura caírem mais a pique...senão vamos andar nisto toda a noite...


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2012 às 00:00)

Por uma mísera décima não igualei a mínima do dia.. 

Sigo com *2.5 ºc*


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2012 às 00:02)

Quem alinha numa maratona nocturna em busca dos negativos?


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2012 às 00:04)

Boas...

Sigo já com *-0,6ºC.*
A descida nos últimos minutos foi bem notória
O vento mantêm-se fraco a moderado.
O *ponto orvalho* é de *-11ºC *e a *Humidade relativa* de *48%*.
Com vento e baixa humidade não há geada...

Vamos ver até onde poderá ir a temperatura...e que se mantenha o vento.

*P.S.: MARATONA?! Nã, vou dormir que a mínima por cá já e negativa. Talvez amanhã ou sábado eu alinhe...*


----------



## João Soares (3 Fev 2012 às 00:04)

Extremos do dia 02.Fevereiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *11.3ºC* _[15h07]_
Temperatura Mínima: *4.5ºC* _[23h46]_

Temperatura Média Composta: *7.8ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *58%*

--

Céu limpo e vento moderado de NE.
*4.7ºC* e *35%* HR.


----------



## Trapalhadas (3 Fev 2012 às 00:07)

MarioCabral disse:


> Quem alinha numa maratona nocturna em busca dos negativos?



Venham eles 

Por aqui ainda vou nos *2,7ºC* 

Vento fraco.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2012 às 00:14)

*3,4ºC* e *52%*...mantém-se algum vento...


----------



## Paula (3 Fev 2012 às 00:16)

Parece-me a mim que sou a única por estas bandas que acha que não chega aos negativos 

A maratona também ficará, quem sabe, para amanhã.

A temperatura, às 23:30h, era de cerca de 4ºC (sensação térmica de 1ºC). Penso que estariam menos, mas não posso afirmar, sem certezas.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2012 às 00:37)

*3,3ºC* e *52%*...a este ritmo baixa cerca de 0,6ºC/h...fica no limite para os 0ºC...mas sei bem que não será assim tão gradual...


----------



## João Soares (3 Fev 2012 às 00:55)

MarioCabral disse:


> *3,3ºC* e *52%*...a este ritmo baixa cerca de 0,6ºC/h...fica no limite para os 0ºC...mas sei bem que não será assim tão gradual...



Sigo com *4.2ºC* e *36%* HR. A temperatura desce a 0.6ºC/h.
O vento continua moderado de NE. Wind Chill varia entre os 0 e 1ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2012 às 01:03)

João Soares disse:


> Sigo com *4.2ºC* e *36%* HR. A temperatura desce a 0.6ºC/h.
> O vento continua moderado de NE. Wind Chill varia entre os 0 e 1ºC



Continua a ser gradual...agora *2,9ºC* e *52%* de humidade relativa...um pouco mais calmo o vento...


----------



## aikkoset (3 Fev 2012 às 01:09)

Boa noite
sigo com 3.3º e vento nulo.


----------



## João Soares (3 Fev 2012 às 01:30)

MarioCabral disse:


> Continua a ser gradual...agora *2,9ºC* e *52%* de humidade relativa...um pouco mais calmo o vento...



Parece-me que a temperatura deu-lhe para estagnar.
*4.1ºC* e *36%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2012 às 01:39)

João Soares disse:


> Parece-me que a temperatura deu-lhe para estagnar.
> *4.1ºC* e *36%* HR.



Parei nos *2,8ºC* também...não vamos lá assim...


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2012 às 02:18)

Sigo com *2,3ºC* e *54%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2012 às 02:53)

Agora a baixar bem...sigo com *1,7ºC*...


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2012 às 03:27)

Ainda a resistir...(amanhã no trabalho vai ser lindo)...*1,1ºC* e *60%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2012 às 07:58)

Bons dias, 

como seria de esperar, aí estão os negativos

mínima de *-1.2 ºc * ( 07: 32 h ) é a mais baixa do ano até ao momento.

Neste momento ainda negativo:

tempª *-0.4*

Vento: ENE: 2 Km/h

Pressão: 1031.2 hpa

Humidade: 59%

apesar das temperaturas negativas, não se vislumbra geada.


----------



## vegastar (3 Fev 2012 às 07:59)

Muito frio pela Trofa. Tmin de -3,6ºC e sigo agora com -3,2ºC.


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2012 às 08:18)

E a temperatura desce,  neste momento* - 0.8 ºc *

está a levantar-se algum vento de NE, que torna a sensação térmica ainda mais baixa...


----------



## xes (3 Fev 2012 às 08:20)

Boas, sai de casa com 0.5º tenho de ver nos dados da estação se chegou a ir a negativos.


----------



## Cadito (3 Fev 2012 às 08:36)

Bom dia!

Por aqui mínima de *-2,0 ºC*. A temperatura mais baixa deste ano!

Vejamos se na próxima madrugada ainda desce um pouco mais...


----------



## Veterano (3 Fev 2012 às 08:39)

Bom dia. Muito sol para uma temperatura de -0,8º em Rio Tinto, vento fraco de nordeste, quase não de vislumbra geada, muito pouca humidade no ar e no chão.


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2012 às 09:02)

Já nos positivos, *0.4 ºc* actuais, mas com um vento de NE/ENE a 14 Km/h


----------



## aikkoset (3 Fev 2012 às 09:02)

Bom dia!
Sigo com -0.5 a min. foi de -1.4, alguma geada nos locais mais protegidos


----------



## vinc7e (3 Fev 2012 às 09:58)

Bom dia,
por Vila Verde registei uma mínima de -4.1ºC e alguma (pouca) geada,
a pouco humidade e o vento não ajudaram à festa..


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2012 às 10:02)

Bom dia

Depois de uma maratona noturna (mas a trabalhar!) repouso agora em casa.
A noite foi fria, bem fria...mas parece-me que o maior potencial para arrefecer ainda mais será nas próximas 2 noites - o vento poderá ser calmo ou inexistente.
Por cá o vento fraco mas constante não permitiu uma descida acentuada.
Ainda assim a *temperatura mínima* foi de *-3,5ºC* pelas 07.37h.
O *ponto de orvalho mínimo foi de -13ºC*; a escassa humidade conjuntamente com o vento não proporcionam condições para as geadas...
Saliento também a elevada pressão atmosférica - o nosso amigo AA está aqui mesmo ao lado...e chuva nem vê-la!


Tatual: 3,9ºC
Hr: 39%
Ponto orvalho: -9,0ºC
Pressão: 1029 hPa
Vento calmo


----------



## João Soares (3 Fev 2012 às 10:04)

Bom Dia! 

Por Canidelo, a temperatura não desceu aos negativos, ficando-se pelos 1.7ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*5.4ºC* e *34%* HR.


----------



## Falkor (3 Fev 2012 às 10:58)

Bom dia

Por aqui sigo com 5.3ºC e a minima durante a noite foi de -0.4ºC

Esta um calor fora do normal


----------



## Trapalhadas (3 Fev 2012 às 11:02)

Esperava por mais, ainda assim desci aos *-0,6ºC* o suficiente para nos bidões de água que tenho mais expostos lá fora se ter criado uma fina camada de gelo 

Sigo com *5,7ºC* neste momento!


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2012 às 12:16)

Neste momento estou com a máxima do dia *5.4 ºc* actuais.

e o vento a soprar por vezes 15/ 18 Km/h de NE dá uma sensação de frio elevada 

está muito frio na rua , apesar do sol.

a próxima madrugada poderá ser ainda mais fria..


----------



## Paula (3 Fev 2012 às 15:57)

Boas tardes!

Sigo com 11.8ºC 
Bem o IM dava uns quentinhos 12ºC de máxima para cá! 
Ao contrário do que dizem, acho que a próxima noite não será tão fria... em termos de mínimas.


HR: 20%
Vento fraco.


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2012 às 16:14)

Paula disse:


> Boas tardes!
> 
> Sigo com 11.8ºC
> Bem o IM dava uns quentinhos 12ºC de máxima para cá!
> ...



Concordo contigo, mas é como já disse...vai depender essencialmente do vento aqui mais no litoral...no interior acredito que não desça tanto...


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2012 às 16:16)

Esqueci-me do mais importante...resisti até cerca das 4h30...a temperatura rondava os 0,8ºC...acreditei nos negativos mas fiquei-me pelos *0,2ºC* de mínima...idêntico ao aeroporto portanto...
Sigo com actuais *9,6ºC* e *39%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (3 Fev 2012 às 19:06)

Bom Dia! 

Temperatura Máxima: 11.1ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*8.5ºC* e *30%* HR.


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Fev 2012 às 20:45)

Por cá minma hoje foi de -0,5ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2012 às 21:22)

Máxima de *9,8ºC* durante a tarde...por agora é o frio que manda...actuais *5,3ºC* e *51%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Paula (3 Fev 2012 às 21:23)

Boa noite 

Actuais:

- 3.3ºC (sensação térmica 3ºC)
- HR: 31%

Vento fraco.


----------



## aikkoset (3 Fev 2012 às 21:30)

Boa noite!
Sigo com 2.2ºC depois de um dia solarengo onde a max. chegou aos 10.4ºC, de citar que em algumas zonas mais protegidas do sol a geada manteve-se durante todo o dia


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2012 às 21:46)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *-1.2 ºc* ( mínima do ano até ao momento )

Tempª máxima : *8.3 ºc* (nova máxima mais baixa do ano até ao momento, de novo, o vento durante a tarde, a não permitir grandes subidas)

Neste momento já comeca o arrefecimento acentuado:

*Actual*

tempª 4.0 ºc 

Vento: NE: 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1032.9 hpa

Humidade: 56 %

De novo este ventinho continental gelado..

vamos ver se vou aos negativos de novo na próxima madrugada.


----------



## aikkoset (3 Fev 2012 às 22:06)

Boas
Junto ao vale do Douro a Temp. continua a descer, neste momento 1.2ºC e 78%HR


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2012 às 22:36)

Boa noite

Por aqui, neste momento, o céu está limpo e o vento é fraco de N (Mas soprou regularmente de NE durante o dia).
Condições boas para uma inversão térmica interessante...aguardemos pois.


Tatual: *0,1ºC*
Hr: 50%
Ponto orvalho: -9,0ºC
Pressão: 1032 hPa
Vento médio: 1,8 km\h
Rajada: 2,2 km\h de N


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2012 às 22:41)

*3.4 ºc* actuais.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Fev 2012 às 22:45)

boa noite sigo c 0°C sendo k fui ate uma das zonas mais frias da regiao bustelo k tava c -4° isto as 22.30 impressíonante


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2012 às 22:55)

*4,6ºC* actuais...vai baixando ao mesmo ritmo de ontem...


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Fev 2012 às 23:13)

Vento gélido...ainda moderado...esperemos que comece a dar tréguas...


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Fev 2012 às 00:06)

*3,6ºC* e *56%* de humidade...igual temperatura a esta hora...mas a cair mais que ontem...


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Fev 2012 às 00:08)

Boa noite

O vento mantêm-se fraco.
A temperatura já esteve nos *-0,2ºC* pelas 00.00h. Agora estou com *0,0ºC*.
Ponto de orvalho: -10ºC

Ontem a Tmáx. foi de 10,3ºC pelas 15.39h


----------



## jpmartins (4 Fev 2012 às 00:09)

Boa Noite

0.6ºC


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Fev 2012 às 07:37)

Por cá minima de -3,0C


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Fev 2012 às 08:07)

*-3,2ºc*


----------



## ZeppY (4 Fev 2012 às 10:03)

Como sou do norte postei aqui mas encontrei aqui no freemeteo umas previsoes interessantes para a madrugada sexa-sabado do dia 10-11 fevereiro
deem uma olhadela 
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?mfvar=precip_type&pid=306&la=18&cn=PT

deixo aqui uma foto





ainda offtopic
esta anda bonito a argelia esta a ser fustigada por fortes nevoes tal como a tunisia e em palma de maiorca esta a nevar tambem lol
isto começa a ser um habito todos os invernos agora

para postar algo on-topic aqui por Ermesinde ta frio!


----------



## Veterano (4 Fev 2012 às 11:20)

Bom dia. Manhã muito agradável, com vento fraco e 6,8º.


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2012 às 11:33)

Bons dias.

de novo mínima negativa, não tão baixa como na noite anterior,mas ainda assim  *-0.8 ºc* ( 08:16h )

*Actual*

temp: 5.5 ºc 

Vento ENE: 13 Km/h

Pressão: 1040.5 hpa ( bem alta, sinal que o AA está mesmo aqui por cima )

Humidade: 46%

Céu limpo, sensação térmica baixa devido ao vento!


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2012 às 13:51)

Boas, 

a temperatura já esteve nos 7.4 ºc ( máxima do dia até ao momento ) mas levantou-se um vento de Norte por vezes entre os 25/ 28 Km/h e a temperatura caiu para os *6.7 ºc* actuais... 

muito desagradável.


----------



## João Soares (4 Fev 2012 às 14:12)

Extremos do dia 03.Fevereiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *11.1ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *1.7ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *5.7ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *34%*

---
Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 3.2ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NNO.
*10.1ºC* e *36%* HR


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Fev 2012 às 14:28)

Boa tarde

O panorama mantêm-se o mesmo: céu limpo, vento fraco (agora de NNO mas de noite variando entre N e NE) e frio.

*Tmín:* *-4,5ºC* (07.34h)

*Tatual*: *9,8ºC* (Sensor ao sol, oregon com RS)
Tatual: 7,9ºC (sensor marca branca sem fios encostado a uma árvore à sombra da casa)
Tatual: 7,5ºC (sensor lidl com fios na sombra a 10cm da parede virada a norte)


Hr: 21% *(!)*
Ponto orvalho: -11,0ºC
Pressão: 1035 hPa (o nosso arqui-inimigo *AA* não nos larga!)
Vento médio: 10,8 km\h
Rajada atual: 12,2 km\h de NNO


----------



## MarioCabral (4 Fev 2012 às 17:23)

Boa tarde,

"Sortalhudos" aqueles que puderam novamente atingir mínimas negativas...cá eu fiquei-me pelos *0,9ºC*...
A máxima já atingida, idêntica à de ontem...*9,8ºC*...Tarde de sol embora o vento de Norte crie uma sensação térmica desagradável...
Sigo com *9,0ºc* e *43%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Fev 2012 às 19:39)

Por cá a baixar bem, agora  3.3ºC


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2012 às 19:59)

Boas noites, 

máxima de *8.6 ºc,* é a terceira máxima consecutiva sem chegar aos 9 graus, o vento simplesmente não deixa subir mais..

no entanto, esse mesmo vento está agora bem mais calmo do que em dias anteriores, e por vezes é mesmo nulo..por conseguinte, nesta calmaria, já vai arrefecendo bem.

*actual*

tempª 4.8 ºc 

Vento : NNE: 2 Km/h

Pressão: 1038.3 hpa

Humidade: 59%


----------



## ampa62 (4 Fev 2012 às 20:33)

Boa noite,

Por aqui 0,9ºC e 1040 Mba, 57% HR.

A esta hora, bastante mais frio que ontem em que estavam 3,0ºC e vento forte. 

Esta madrugada atingiu uma mínima de -4,8ºC e formou-se uma camada de gelo num pequeno tanque com 5 mm de esp.


----------



## vinc7e (4 Fev 2012 às 20:47)

boa noite,
por aqui minima de -5.1c e maxima de 11.0c.
neste momento registo 0.1c


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Fev 2012 às 21:09)

Por cá subiu para 3.7C, com 45% de HR e vento +- fraco de Norte


----------



## vinc7e (4 Fev 2012 às 22:24)

Por aqui a temperatura tambem sobe.  2.0c neste momento,  o céu já apresenta algumas nuvens que devem estar na origem desta subida da temperatura.


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2012 às 22:29)

Boas, 

total ausência de vento, e a temperatura desce.

*3.0 ºc* actuais


----------



## ampa62 (4 Fev 2012 às 22:38)

Aparecem as primeiras cirrus.

Temperatura baixa mais devagar: -0,7ºC , 61%HR, 1040 Mba.


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2012 às 22:51)

Grande diferença faz a ausência de vento no comportamento das temperaturas..

nos últimos 5 minutos um pico de apenas 2 Km/h de NE,  agora de novo nulo.

*2.7 ºc* actuais


----------



## Snifa (4 Fev 2012 às 23:50)

*2.3 ºc* actuais. E tudo muito calmo em termos de vento.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Fev 2012 às 23:51)

Boa noite

Hoje a *temperatura máxima* foi de *10,6ºC* pelas 15.40h.
De resto o céu mantêm-se limpo e o vento continua a soprar fraco de NNE.


Tatual: *-1,4ºC*
Taparente: -5,0ºC
Tmédia do dia: 3,0ºC
Hr: 62%
Ponto orvalho: -8,0ºC
Pressão: 1037 hPa (grande *AA* aqui à porta!)
Vento médio atual: 2,2 km\h
Rajada atual: 3,2 km\h
WindChill: -1,4ºC


----------



## ampa62 (5 Fev 2012 às 00:19)

Aqui já chegou aos -1,5 mas voltou a subir com a chegada das nuvens. Agora estão -1. 1039 Mb. Hr a aumentar para 64%. Mudança de tempo...


----------



## João Soares (5 Fev 2012 às 00:44)

Extremos do dia 04.Fevereiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *10.9ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *3.2ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: 6.7ºC

Humidade Média Composta: *32%*

--

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*4.5ºC* e *50%* HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Fev 2012 às 00:52)

Estável para já...

*Tatual: -1,8ºC*

Restantes dados idênticos

Bom domingo


----------



## ampa62 (5 Fev 2012 às 08:39)

Bom dia. O dia nasceu com céu encoberto. Agora com -0,5°C e mínima esta madrugada de -2,4°C


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Fev 2012 às 09:32)

Por cá foi minima de 0.8C, agora 5.8C


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2012 às 10:25)

Bons dias, 

mais uma mínima negativa nesta noite de céu limpo, e practicamente sem vento:

mínima *-1.1 ºc* ( 07: 42 h )

neste momento o céu começou a encobrir,com nebulosidade média vinda de Norte, a temperatura mantem-se muito baixa..

*actual*

tempª: 1.5 ºc 

Vento E : 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1038.8 hpa

Humidade: 80%


----------



## ampa62 (5 Fev 2012 às 12:08)

A chuva chegou! 7,9°C 83% Hr e1039 mb. Vai ser morrinha para todo o dia...


----------



## João Soares (5 Fev 2012 às 12:12)

Bom Dia / Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 1.4ºC

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de NO.
*10.1ºC* e *72%* HR.


----------



## Falkor (5 Fev 2012 às 12:17)

Boa tarde 

Minima durante a noite -1.0
Actual 6


----------



## vinc7e (5 Fev 2012 às 12:21)

Começa a chuviscar com 6.6c.
A mínima foi de -3.0c


----------



## DMartins (5 Fev 2012 às 12:32)

http://www.cajadeburgos.es/imgfiles/pages/webcam/default.htm

Neva intensamente em BURGOS...


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2012 às 12:42)

8.2 ºc actuais, céu encoberto, parece que vem lá chuva..


----------



## SnowMan (5 Fev 2012 às 13:52)

Depois de o céu ter a vindo a encobrir, começa a cair uma chuva miuda com vento fraco e 10,7º C.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Fev 2012 às 14:26)

Boa tarde.

A noite foi de temperaturas negativas. A *temperatura mínima* deu-se pelas 05.44h: *-3,5ºC*
Entretanto o céu foi progressivamente encobrindo e a temperatura subiu.
Agora o céu encontra-se encoberto. Pelas 13.30h começou a orvalhar.


Tatual: 7,4ºC 
Tmáx: 9,5ºC pelas 13.04h
Hr: 63%
Ponto orvalho: 1,0ºC
Pressão: 1035 hPa
Vento médio atual: 4,7 km\h
Rajada atual: 6,5 km\h de SSE


----------



## ampa62 (5 Fev 2012 às 15:01)

Já choveu bem durante cerca de uma hora. Agora pequenas abertas, vento norte e 8,6° C


----------



## João Soares (5 Fev 2012 às 15:14)

Boa Tarde! 

Chove fraco e o vento sopra moderado de O.
*12.7ºC* e *98%* HR.


----------



## SnowMan (5 Fev 2012 às 15:51)

Céu bem mais escuro, o vento de N aumentou de intensidade com rajadas de 30 a 40 Km/h, chuviscos intermitentes alternando com esporádicos períodos de pingos grossos. A temperatura subiu para os 12,5º C.


----------



## SnowMan (5 Fev 2012 às 16:08)

Já chove com mais persistência e intensidade.
Temperatura desceu para os 11,5ºC.


----------



## ampa62 (5 Fev 2012 às 16:11)

9,7° C  98% Hr 1037 Mb. céu escuro, chuva persistente, vento norte.


----------



## MarioCabral (5 Fev 2012 às 16:21)

Boa tarde,

Noite muito fresca, foi passada na zona baixa da cidade do Porto, a minha impressão foi que a partir das 22/23h o vento acalmou bastante e permitiu as temperaturas caírem mais que o esperado...mínima de *0,3ºC* aqui...
O dia já fez muitas caretas, céu muito nublado...já caíram umas pingas mas não deu para acumular...
Máxima de *12,6ºC*...Sigo com *11,3ºC*...*88%* de humidade relativa e vento moderado de NW...


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Fev 2012 às 10:57)

Bom dia

O céu permanece parcialmente nublado.
A temperatura é amena.
Este fim de semana o frio foi bem menos do que esperava. Apesar das noites frias, de dia o frio não foi marcado - o sábado ainda teve o vento para dar uma sensação térmica de algum frio...mas suportável.
Temos agora uma pausa de 2 dias e depois teremos o frio de volta, parece-me é que teremos mais humidade que ultimamente - os dias tem sido de humidade extremamente baixa, fruto da seca e da corrente de NE.
Ontem não acumulei precipitação apesar do chão ficar molhadinho...mas apenas isso.

*Tmín: 6,9ºC
Tatual: 13,3ºC
Hr: 56%
Ponto orvalho: 5,0ºC
Pressão: 1035,1 hPa
vento médio atual: 5,5 km\h
Rajada atual: 13,7 km\h de NO​*


----------



## João Soares (6 Fev 2012 às 16:42)

Boa Tarde! 

Hoje a subida das mínimas foram notórias (+7.9ºC que na noite anterior). Tendo tido uma mínima de 9.3ºC

A tarde segue ventosa, mas nada de grandes hipérboles, por enquanto, a rajada máxima não ultrapassou dos *31.7 km/h*.

Céu pouco nublado com alguns cumulus espalhados pelo horizonte.
*14.4ºC* e *98%* HR.

Máxima de 15.7ºC


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2012 às 22:45)

Boas noites

Hoje já esteve menos frio, dia de céu com periodos de nublado, vento em geral moderado de N/NW, com uma ou outra rajada mais forte, em especial durante a tarde.

*Extremos de hoje:*

Tempª mínima: *7.8 ºc* 

Tempª máxima: *13.9 ºc *

Rajada máxima de vento: *46 Km/h* de NNW às 13:09 h


*Actual*

tempª 8.7 ºc 

Vento: N 15 Km/h

Pressão: 1034.4 hpa

Humidade: 88%

Céu limpo.


----------



## Veterano (7 Fev 2012 às 09:05)

Bom dia. Céu com algumas nuvens altas, nada de mais, vento fraco e 8,3º.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Fev 2012 às 13:19)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *8,3ºC* durante a madrugada, madruga e manhã com bastante vento de N/NW e muita nebulosidade com algumas abertas...
Mesmo assim, apesar do vento, bastante ameno...Sigo com *14,0ºC* e *60%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (7 Fev 2012 às 13:31)

Extremos do dia 06.Fevereiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *15.7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *9.3ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *12.2ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *96%*

---

Temperatura Mínima: 9.1ºC

Céu muito nublado e vento moderado de N.
*14.2ºC* e *60%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Fev 2012 às 14:23)

Está desagradável lá fora afinal, retiro aquilo que disse...vento moderado de Norte leva tudo pelo ar...é a chegada do Verao


----------



## Snifa (7 Fev 2012 às 22:08)

Boas noites, 

hoje já esteve um pouco mais fresco, e com o vento Norte por vezes forte a ajudar..


*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima : *6.8 ºc* 

Tempª máxima: *12.7 ºc* 

Rajada máxima de vento: *52 Km/h* de N às 14:25 h 

*Neste momento*

tempª. 8.8 ºc 

Vento NNE: 28 Km/h

Pressão: 1028.8 hpa

Humidade: 72%

Céu limpo neste momento

Sensação térmica bastante desagradável lá fora devido ao vento, picos frequentes entre os 30/36 Km/h de N...


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Fev 2012 às 22:55)

Sigo com *9,2ºC* e *65%* de humidade relativa...a mínima está em risco até às 24h...
Esta madrugada será bem mais fresca...


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Fev 2012 às 23:04)

Por cá 7.5ºC, vento fraco de Norte


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Fev 2012 às 00:52)

Despeço-me com *7,8ºC* e *64%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (8 Fev 2012 às 07:56)

Bons dias, 

aí está a descida das temperaturas.

Neste momento sigo com *2.7 ºc* ( mínima até ao momento)

Vento: NE: 10Km/h

Pressão: 1030.2 hpa

Humidade: 84%


----------



## Veterano (8 Fev 2012 às 08:41)

Bom dia. Céu sem nuvens, vento fraco e uns frescos 4,3º.


----------



## Snifa (8 Fev 2012 às 12:13)

Sigo com 8.4 ºc actuais, e um vento frio de NE/N  com rajadas que chegam aos 38 Km/h..


----------



## João Soares (8 Fev 2012 às 12:34)

Bom Dia/Boa Tarde! 

Hoje, a mínima já desceu para valores normais de Fevereiro, tendo ficado com 5.5ºC de mínima.

O céu está limpo e vento sopra moderado com rajada máxima de *37.1 km/h*.
*11.1ºC* e *27%* HR.


----------



## Falkor (8 Fev 2012 às 13:40)

Boa tarde

Hora do almoço ventosa

Rajadas 39.6Km/h NE
Temperatura 11.1ºC
Humidade 27%
Pressão 1012hpa a descer


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Fev 2012 às 13:57)

Boa tarde,

Mínima já "adequada" a um dia de céu limpo durante o Inverno, isto é, *3,6ºC*....
O vento esse tem sido o convidado do dia...rajadas sempre na ordem dos 40km/h do quadrante NW...
Sigo com uns frescos *11,2ºC* e *38%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Fev 2012 às 15:30)

Continua muito vento lá fora, rajada próximas dos 50km/h do quadrante oeste...de resto a máxima bem mais baixa, sigo com *11,4ºC* e *41%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (8 Fev 2012 às 22:28)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje *

tempª mínima: *2.7 ºc *

Tempº máxima: *10.1 ºc *

Rajada máxima de vento : *50 Km/h* de NNW às 14:01 h.


*Dados actuais*

tempª 5.2 ºc 

Vento NE: 11 Km/h

Pressão: 1029.8 hpa

Humidade: 63 %

Noite fria, céu limpo, algum vento ajuda ao desconforto térmico...


----------



## filipe cunha (8 Fev 2012 às 22:29)

Por cá 4,4ºC, vento forte de N e NE


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Fev 2012 às 22:38)

Boa noite

Então o sr. frio lá regressou...podia era ter trazido consigo a srª chuva e cozinhar algum prato mais "suculento". Mas como é tempo de crise o prato é mais do mesmo: restos dos outros, como quem diz: algum frio do muito que outros tem. >Pena é que este prato seja mal regado que a sede (de chuva) é muita...

Dia ventoso e com o rei sol a brilhar; ontem e hoje de noite é a lua que brilha intensamente numa atmosfera límpida e de baixa humidade que só o vento de NE proporciona.

Dados atuais e dados de ontem e de hoje:






P.S.: pelas 22.39h já levo *1,7ºC* de temperatura


----------



## Snifa (8 Fev 2012 às 22:45)

Apesar do vento a temperatura desce com alguma rapidez..

*4.9 ºc* actuais


----------



## Snifa (8 Fev 2012 às 23:51)

*4.4 ºc *actuais.


----------



## João Soares (9 Fev 2012 às 00:33)

Extremos do dia 08.Fevereiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *12.5ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *5.5ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *8.9ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *45%*

--

Céu limpo e vento fraco de N.
*6.0ºC* e *46%* HR.


----------



## João Soares (9 Fev 2012 às 02:30)

A temperatura vai descendo lentamente, e o vento ajuda vindo de NE e sendo este fraco.

*4.7ºC* e *57%* HR.


----------



## Veterano (9 Fev 2012 às 08:48)

Bom dia. Belo dia de sol, para não variar, com 2,7º em Rio Tinto, mas também no Aviz, o que é raro.

  Geada nem vê-la, está tudo sequinho.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2012 às 19:12)

Esta madrugada já uma mínima interessante...*1,8ºC*...hoje promete ir pelo mesmo caminho...


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2012 às 22:15)

Já bem fresca a noite...sigo com* 5,8ºC* e *78%* de humidade relativa...hoje teremos geada nos locais mais baixos e protegidos...


----------



## João Soares (9 Fev 2012 às 22:32)

MarioCabral disse:


> Já bem fresca a noite...sigo com* 5,8ºC* e *78%* de humidade relativa...hoje teremos geada nos locais mais baixos e protegidos...



Esta noite, está difícil a temperatura descer por cá 
Sigo ainda com uns quentes *8.2ºC* e *84%* HR.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2012 às 22:46)

João Soares disse:


> Esta noite, está difícil a temperatura descer por cá
> Sigo ainda com uns quentes *8.2ºC* e *84%* HR.



Que diferença João...aqui *5,3ºC* e *77%*...esta madrugada baixei mais que o Aeroporto...estranho a meu ver...


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2012 às 23:31)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima *1.3* *ºc *

Tempª máxima *11.1 ºc* 

*Actual
*
temp: 4.7 ºc 

Vento ENE: 2 Km/h

Pressão: 1029.8 hpa

Humidade: 85%


Dia de céu geralmente limpo, muito menos vento que em dias anteriores.

Noite calma e fria, praticamente  sem vento.


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Fev 2012 às 00:34)

Continuar a baixar, hoje o vento fará novamente a diferença como é costume neste tipo de dias...para já praticamente nulo...actuais *4,1ºC* e *83%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (10 Fev 2012 às 01:08)

Extremos do dia 09.Fevereiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *12.2ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *3.7ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *7.6ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *53%*

--

A noite segue calma, com o vento a soprar de NE.
*6.1ºC* e *94%* HR.


----------



## Veterano (10 Fev 2012 às 08:50)

Bom dia. A geada fez a sua aparição por Rio Tinto, estão ainda 1,2º, muito sol e vento fraco.

  Mais um fim-de-semana seco e ensolarado.


----------



## vinc7e (10 Fev 2012 às 09:38)

Bom dia,
por cá mínima de -3ºC.
Curioso que, segundo o IM, as 8h Lamas de Mouro seguia com -6ºC e 
a apenas alguns kms de distancia e a praticamente a mesma altitude
Montalegre registava +1ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Fev 2012 às 14:18)

vinc7e disse:


> Bom dia,
> por cá mínima de -3ºC.
> Curioso que, segundo o IM, as 8h Lamas de Mouro seguia com -6ºC e
> a apenas alguns kms de distancia e a praticamente a mesma altitude
> Montalegre registava +1ºC



Tem uma explicação até bastante simples...Lamas e Montalegre ficam a cerca de 40km em linha recta, atendendo ao clima montanhoso da zona poderia fazer a diferença...mas nem é tanto por aí...
Em termos de altitude situam-se mais ou menos equiparadas também...entre os 900 e os 1000metros...
No entanto Lamas devido à sua localização, encaixada na Peneda embora a uma altitude considerável já, fica de certo modo protegido do *vento* e foi aí que esteve a diferença...
Repara que até às 8h enquanto o vento médio soprou sempre inferior a 2,5km/h a temperatura foi descendo...assim que começou a soprar moderado a temperatura subiu rapidamente devido à mistura do ar frio com o quente...
Ao invés, Montalegre até às 4h o vento foi diminuindo a intensidade e com isso a temperatura foi baixando, embora mais lentamente...Depois aumentou novamente o vento e a temperatura aumentou por conseguinte...
É preciso ter em consideração que, a meu ver, Lamas está mais sujeito ao fenómenos de inversão térmica que Montalegre...já que a última em redor não apresenta elevações superiores...

*Edit*:
Só para dar um exemplo mais fácil de compreender, imaginem duas localidades A e B com a mesma altitude a 1000m...a localidade A está no topo de uma montanha e a B está encaixada num vale (em redor com relevos superiores ao seu)...Certamente a localidade B em dias propícios a inversão térmica conseguirá baixar muito mais as mínimas...


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Fev 2012 às 14:20)

Mínima de *2,6ºC* esta madrugada...


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Fev 2012 às 14:43)

A máxima terá já ficado para trás...*11,6ºC*...Sigo com *11,1ºC* e *65%* de humidade relativa...
Céu limpo e vento fraco de NW...


----------



## jpmartins (10 Fev 2012 às 15:01)

Boa Noite

Grande camada de geada estava esta manhã.
T.min. 0.0ºC (Certinho) 

Tactual 12.6ºC (Parece que já começou a descida)


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Fev 2012 às 18:54)

E mais um final de tarde igual aos anteriores, actuais *8,3ºC* e *77%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (10 Fev 2012 às 22:01)

Boas noites, 

mais um dia de céu geralmente limpo, alguma geada hoje de manhã junto à relva.

Campo de treinos do Futebol Clube do Porto ( Constituição) visto de minha casa:






*Extremos de hoje:*

tempª mínima: *1.1 ºc *

Tempª máxima: *11.5 ºc* 


*Neste momento*

tempª: 5.6 ºc 

Vento: ESE: 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1023.6 hpa

Humidade: 76%

Noite calma, bastante fresca,  pouco vento.


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Fev 2012 às 23:17)

Não tão fresca a noite para já...actuais *6,9ºC* e *63%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Veterano (11 Fev 2012 às 08:15)

Bom dia. Bela manhã a prometer muito sol, 5,6º e vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2012 às 13:06)

Boas tardes, 

mais uma noite fresca, mínima *2.8 ºc *

*Neste momento
*
temp:8.9 ºc 

Vento ENE: 28 Km/h ( rajada máxima *44 Km/h* de NE  às 09:17 h )

Pressão: 1024.5 hpa

Humidade: 48%

Bastante vento vai impedindo a temperatura de subir mais.


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Fev 2012 às 16:03)

Como previsto hoje não desceu tanto durante a noite...manteve-se em grande parte da madrugada vento ainda moderado que não permitiu que a mínima não fosse além dos *4,5ºC*...
Mantém-se tal como ultimamente, um dia bonito de sol...actuais *12,1ºC* e apenas *32%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2012 às 16:30)

Boas, 

está mais fresco hoje com este vento de NE

10.2 ºc actuais ( máxima até ao momento *10.3* *ºc*, às  15:38 h)

Vento por vezes entre os 20/26 Km/h de NE/NNE.


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Fev 2012 às 17:51)

Máxima de *12,3ºC*...Agora que o sol começa a preparar a "cama para os nossos lados" a temperatura vai também baixando...
Actuais *10,3ºC* e *34%* de humidade relativa...
Uma boa entrada de NW depois da instalação deste frio todo iria ser muito interessante...este ano parece que nos ficamos pelo frio


----------



## Snifa (11 Fev 2012 às 18:27)

Já se nota o frio, as ISO  negativas em altitude estão aí chegar..

Sigo com 7.8 ºc actuais.

a máxima ficou pelos *10.3 ºc *

Vento com tendência a acalmar: ENE 8 Km/h


----------



## João Soares (11 Fev 2012 às 21:59)

Extremos do dia 10.Fevereiro.2012:

Temperatura Máxima: *12.4ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *4.9ºC*

Temperatura Média Composta: *8.5ºC*

Humidade Média Composta: *68%*

--

Hoje, esteve um dia um bocado desagradável visto que o vento moderado que se fazia sentir dava um desconfortozito.

12.9ºC de máxima de 6.1ºC de mínima.

Por agora, céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
*7.5ºC* e *28%* HR.

Amanhã deslocarei até a Torre


----------



## vegastar (11 Fev 2012 às 23:36)

0,6ºC pelas 23:34 a cair 1ºC/hora. Vai ser uma noite interessante, se o vento não aparecer...


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Fev 2012 às 00:28)

João Soares disse:


> Extremos do dia 10.Fevereiro.2012:
> 
> Temperatura Máxima: *12.4ºC*
> Temperatura Mínima: *4.9ºC*
> ...



Boa expedição até à torre...
Aqui sigo com *5,3ºC* e *43%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Fev 2012 às 01:27)

Mantém-se o vento moderado...como tal a temperatura ao invés de descer tem subido...*5,6ºC* e *38%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## João Soares (12 Fev 2012 às 05:37)

Bom Dia! 

Estão *3.8ºC* e vento moderado de NE, com rajada máxima de 42 kmh. Wind Chill entre os -1ºC e os 0ºC


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2012 às 09:33)

Bons dias, 

mas que frio está hoje, muito por culpa deste vento de NE/ENE, por vezes com rajadas.

Por aqui mínima negativa de *-0.2 ºc* ( 07:32 h )

Sensação térmica mais baixa *- 5.4 ºc* ( 08:14 h )

Neste momento continua este vento de NE, rajadas entre os 35 / 38 Km/h

Temperatura actual: 1.6 ºc 

Vento: ENE: 26 Km/h

Humidade: 45 %

Pressão: 1028.9 hpa


A estação de *S Gens *do IM , aqui perto, também registava negativos na leitura das 08 UTC


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2012 às 10:30)

E continua esta ventania, ainda agora tive *42 Km/h* de NE

a temperatura pouco sobe, sigo com 2.8 ºc, e já são 10:30h

está muito desagradável com este vento...


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2012 às 12:13)

Já passa do meio dia e ainda com *4.2 ºc* actuais.

Muito vento de NE,  rajadas frequentes acima dos 40 Km/h

a continuar assim será a máxima mais baixa do ano..


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Fev 2012 às 13:22)

Durante o meio da madrugada a temperatura lá começou a cair...ainda cheguei aos *0,8ºC*...
Dia de sol...mas a temperatura hoje não vai subir muito mais, apesar da proximidade do mar...actuais *8,8ºC* e *37%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Fev 2012 às 16:15)

Boa tarde
Com pouco tempo cá venho eu...

Mais um dia frio, hoje mais do que habitual devido ao vento constante.
A sensação térmica é mesmo muito baixa hoje, o desconforto é marcado.

Preocupante mesmo começa a ser a seca, olhando aos meses que temos pela frente. Para além da ausência da chuva, o vento seca tudo...há bocado observei o poço e já começou a baixar o nível. Isto em Fevereiro, meados do mês ainda, numa altura em que os níveis freáticos deveriam estar a aumentar e não a baixar.
Esperemos que hajam mudanças no médio prazo senão muita gente por esse país fora terá sérios problemas com a ausência de precipitação.

Deixo aqui os dados das 15.50h e extremos de hoje e de ontem, sábado.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Fev 2012 às 18:45)

Boa noite

A temperatura lá vai paulatinamente descendo, agora que a noite é rainha e que o vento acalmou.
Se o vento não se fizer sentir, as mínimas de hoje serão certamente mais baixas, nomeadamente nos locais propícios a inversões térmicas.


Tatual: *3,6ºC*
Hr: 38% (muito baixa ainda!)
Ponto orvalho: -10,0ºC 
Sensação térmica (software "cumulus"): 0,1ºC
Vento médio atual: 2,5 km\h
Rajada atual: 4,0 km\h de NO
Pressão: 1026 hPa


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Fev 2012 às 21:19)

De novo...BZZZZZZZZZZZ!

Descida rápida de temperatura em menos de 5 minutos...de *0,1ºC *para os atuais *-0,5ºC*!
*Hr: 51%
Ponto orvalho: -10,0ºC
Temperatura aparente: -3,8ºC
Pressão: 1027 hPa
Vento médio: 1,4 km\h
Rajada: 1,4 km\h de N*


----------



## João Soares (12 Fev 2012 às 21:23)

Boa Noite! 

A mínima ainda foi aos 3.0ºC e durante a tarde a máxima não foi além dos 11.0ºC

Por agora, céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.
A temperatura desce muito lentamente.
*7.8ºC* e *31%* HR.


----------



## filipe cunha (12 Fev 2012 às 21:33)

Por cá hoje foi minima de -0,3C


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2012 às 22:02)

Boas noites, 

máxima de *7.8 ºc* ( 16:30 h ) é a nova máxima mais baixa do ano, o vento de NE que se fez sentir  de forma persistente nesta zona alta da Cidade, não permitiu subidas maiores.

Neste momento está bem mais calmo..

*Dados actuais
*
tempª 4.9 ºc 

Vento ENE: 5 Km/h

Pressão: 1029.1 hpa

Humidade: 60%


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Fev 2012 às 22:43)

Boa noite a todos os companheiros....
Dia muito fresco, máxima ainda foi subindo ao longo do dia e chegou aos *10,6ºC*...
Agora já se vai instalando o frio...actuais *4,2ºc* e *59%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2012 às 23:08)

Grande calmaria actual, a contrastar com a ventania da manhã/tarde.. 

sigo com *3.4 ºc *


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Fev 2012 às 23:19)

Até onde irá hoje a temperatura...?Subiu um pouco há pouco quando soprou um pouco mais o vento...mas julgo ter sido momentâneo...


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2012 às 23:22)

MarioCabral disse:


> Até onde irá hoje a temperatura...?Subiu um pouco há pouco quando soprou um pouco mais o vento...mas julgo ter sido momentâneo...




Aqui desceu e bem, já estão *2.6 ºc* uma descida acentuada em pouco tempo

o vento quando sopra não passa dos 2/3 Km/h de E, mas a maior parte do tempo é nulo.


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Fev 2012 às 23:28)

Snifa disse:


> Aqui desceu e bem, já estão *2.6 ºc* uma descida acentuada em pouco tempo
> 
> o vento quando sopra não passa dos 2/3 Km/h de E, mas a maior parte do tempo é nulo.



Sim...aqui sopraram umas rajadas perto dos 10km/h...agora voltamos a ter vento a rondar entre os 2 e os 3km/h...quando não é nulo...
Terás quase de certeza novamente mínimas negativas esta madrugada aí...


----------



## Snifa (12 Fev 2012 às 23:54)

*1.9 ºC* actuais, e continua a calmaria..


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Fev 2012 às 23:58)

Snifa disse:


> *1.9 ºC* actuais, e continua a calmaria..



Agora a cair bem também...*3,4ºc* e *60%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2012 às 00:08)

*1.7 ºc* actuais..

A Estação do IM em S.Gens/Porto, a estação oficial que uso como termo de comparação com a minha, por uma questão de proximidade, seguia às 23 UTC  com* 2.0 ºc *






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Fev 2012 às 00:45)

E volta a subir até aos *3,8ºC*...Andamos em escada hoje...


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Fev 2012 às 01:32)

Despeço-me com *2,4ºc* e *61%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Veterano (13 Fev 2012 às 08:36)

Bom dia. Por Rio Tinto sigo com 2,3º, no Aviz registava à pouco 4,2º. Sempre com céu limpo e vento fraco de nordeste.


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Fev 2012 às 11:52)

Bom dia,

Durante a madrugada não fui alem dos *2,1ºC*..Prometeu no inicio da noite mas depois andou sempre a subir e a descer...
Mais um dia de sol, hoje já bem mais quente...actuais *9,8ºc* e apenas *30%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## vinc7e (13 Fev 2012 às 14:10)

Bom dia,
esta noite registei  uma mínima de *-4.0ºC*


----------



## 1337 (13 Fev 2012 às 18:28)

Há um grande incendio num monte cá em ponte de lima. onde está a chuva?


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2012 às 21:00)

Boas noites, 

a mínima acabou por não ser negativa pois levantou-se algum vento de madrugada, pelas 02:45 h soprava mesmo entre os 15/20 Km/h de NE, por conseguinte a temperatura ora foi subindo ora descendo, ou estabilizando.

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *0.8 ºc* 

tempº máxima : *11.2 ºc *


*Dados actuais*

tempª  8.4 ºc 

Vento NNW: 24 Km/h

Pressão: 1031.1 hpa

Humidade: 68%


Está menos frio que ontem à mesma hora, contudo está algum vento de N/NNW que provoca sensação térmica baixa , alguma nebulosidade média a entrar vinda de norte neste momento.


----------



## Paula (13 Fev 2012 às 21:04)

Boa noite.
Mais um dia de frio e muito seco. Vento moderado durante a tarde que aumentou a sensação de frio.
Temp máxima: 16.4ºC
Temp mínima: 0.5ºC

Atuais: 9.0ºC
HR: 40%
Vento fraco.


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Fev 2012 às 21:19)

Por cá foi minima de -1,8ºC


----------



## martinus (14 Fev 2012 às 14:19)

Olhei para a janela e não contive um Ah!

Está a chover. Deve durar mais um instante.


----------



## Iceberg (14 Fev 2012 às 15:06)

Em tempos de seca causa espanto, mas aconteceu em Braga há poucos minutos.

Chuviscou quando tal parecia não ser possível.

Pouca coisa, mal molhou o chão, fria, um tempo com «ar de neve» como diz o povo.

Depois de semanas de secura total, uns breves (muito breves) minutos de alguma (escassa) humidade.

Talvez nem todos os bracarenses deram nota desta precipitação, tal a sua exiguidade.

Mas fica para registo.


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Fev 2012 às 17:09)

Iceberg disse:


> Em tempos de seca causa espanto, mas aconteceu em Braga há poucos minutos.
> 
> Chuviscou quando tal parecia não ser possível.
> 
> ...



Não exclusivo a Braga, aqui no Porto pelas 15h20 também caíram umas pingas perto do Hospital de São João...
Parece estranho, mas já que se falou em incêndios, ontem pelas 16h um incêndio em pleno Pólo Universitário...mesmo entre a Faculdade de Desporto e a estação do metro...


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2012 às 21:59)

Boas noites, 

dia de céu por vezes com alguma nebulosidade, cairam umas gotas esporádicas por uns segundos esta tarde..também bastante vento de Norte, em especial durante a tarde...

*Extremos de Hoje*

Tempª mínima: *3.9 ºc *

Tempª máxima: *12.3 ºc *

Rajada máxima *50 Km/h* de N às 17:29 h 

Precipitação acumulada: *6 gotas* no funil de entrada do pluviómetro...4 de tamanho pequeno e 2 de tamanho médio...  

*Dados actuais*

tempª 7.7 ºc 

Vento NNE: 21Km/h

Pressão: 1027.4 hpa

Humidade:68%


----------



## 1337 (15 Fev 2012 às 03:57)

ainda acumulei 0.1 mm. nada mau por estes tempos


----------



## Veterano (15 Fev 2012 às 08:47)

Bom dia. Céu com poucas nuvens, 4,3º e vento fraco.

  O panorama mantém-se, tempo seco.


----------



## Iceberg (15 Fev 2012 às 09:02)

Aqui por Braga mais uma manhã fria, mas não tanto com as anteriores.

No termómetro da minha viatura saí de casa com 6º e cheguei ao centro da cidade com 4º.

Céu com algumas nuvens altas muito dispersas e uma ligeira brisa de Norte.


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Fev 2012 às 12:34)

Depois do interregno de ontem com nebulosidade, voltamos hoje ao panorama habitual...céu limpo mas com temperatura mais moderada...
Durante a madrugada/inicio da manhã atingi os *4,4ºc*...
Por agora já nas dezenas com *12,4ºc* e apenas *48%* de humidade relativa...tem sido assim este Inverno...


----------



## Snifa (15 Fev 2012 às 22:55)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima: *4.0 ºc *

Tempª máxima: *13.4 ºc* 

*Actual
*
tempª: 8.2 ºc 

Vento NNE: 6 Km/h

Pressão: 1028.6 hpa

Humidade: 70%


E assim continuamos, com este tempo demasiado seco para Inverno, e sem fim à vista....


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Fev 2012 às 23:09)

Boa noite

De novo com demasiado (pouco) tempo para vir cá postar.

O panorama mantêm-se, seco, com algum vento e céu pouco nublado (de manhã com nebulosidade alta) a limpo.
Ontem, 3ª feira, a nebulosidade andou sempre ao redor daqui e o grosso das nuvens não quiseram nada comigo. Sabem que eu estou zangado com elas por não trazerem o precioso líquido do céu...

Dados de hoje e de ontem e atuais:







Bom resto de semana


----------



## Veterano (16 Fev 2012 às 08:42)

Bom dia. Geada fraca por Rio Tinto, com 3,2º e claro, muito sol e vento fraco de nordeste.


----------



## Iceberg (16 Fev 2012 às 09:59)

Bom dia a todos.

Aqui por Braga, esta manhã novamente sinais de alguma geada, mas com ausência total de vento, o que é sempre bom para as nossas crianças começarem hoje a desfilar na cidade nos primeiros cortejos deste Carnaval.

Céu totalmente limpo, sem vestígios de qualquer nebulosidade.

Um bom dia para todos !


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Fev 2012 às 13:36)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia de céu limpo...nada de novo portanto. Mínima de *4,2ºc*...
Sigo com *14,5ºc* e *44%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Fev 2012 às 15:20)

Tarde chata e quente já...máxima de *15,1ºc*...sigo com *14,2ºc* e *52%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Fev 2012 às 22:21)

Vai baixando a temperatura a esta hora...actuais *9,5ºc* e *69%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Veterano (17 Fev 2012 às 08:51)

Bom dia. Menos frio do que ontem às mesmas horas, sem geada portanto, 6,4º em Rio Tinto, céu quase limpo e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Fev 2012 às 11:19)

Veterano disse:


> Bom dia. Menos frio do que ontem às mesmas horas, sem geada portanto, 6,4º em Rio Tinto, céu quase limpo e vento fraco de leste.



Por aqui o mesmo cenário...apenas baixei até aos *6,8ºC*...
Seguimos com um dia de céu limpo para variar, vento predominante de NE, *12,2ºc* e *50%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Iceberg (17 Fev 2012 às 14:11)

Hoje por Braga, apesar do sol radioso, um dia ventoso de leste, o que não permite subir muito as temperaturas.

Aliás, de acordo com as previsões do nosso IM, que indicou para hoje uma pequena descida das temperaturas máximas no Norte do país.

Um bom FDS para todos !


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Fev 2012 às 19:20)

Boa noite

Ena, que monotonia por aqui vai...triste inverno tem sido este.
á falta de melhor, console-mo-nos com o sol que vai brilhando intensamente; noutros invernos suspiramos por ele mas agora queremos que ele faça uma pausa para que a chuva venha até cá.
Os incêndios florestais aí pululam ao ritmo daqueles que mais não querem é ver este país no fundo. Os comportamentos irresponsáveis e criminosos estão a começar a fazer parte do nosso dia a dia. Tristes tempos nos aguardam...

Por outro lado, precisamos de uma mudança do padrão estabelecido até agora. Os hospitais estão cheios como "sardinha em lata". As creches, infantários e escolas vêem-se a braços com a ausência de auxiliares, professores e alunos.
As gripes e constipações fazem muita mossa.
O culpado? Este ambiente demasiado seco e temperaturas baixas (excepto no início da tarde). As desidratações são inúmeras e com isso crianças, idosos e pessoas com defesas diminuídas vão cedendo.
Até por isso impõe-se uma mudança...

------------------

Hoje o vento marcou a madruga e a manhã. O vento soprou de NE com rajadas pelo que a temperatura mínima deu-se ainda bem cedo: 01.36h.
A meio da tarde o vento acalmou e o final da tarde foi até bem agradável.

Dados atuais e extremos de hoje e de ontem:






P.S.: tenho uma gripe para tratar. Ao início da madrugada tinha uma VAGA DE CALOR em mim...*39,2ºC*!
Bom fim de semana e bom carnaval


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Fev 2012 às 23:45)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> P.S.: tenho uma gripe para tratar. Ao início da madrugada tinha uma VAGA DE CALOR em mim...*39,2ºC*!
> Bom fim de semana e bom carnaval



Casa de Enfermeiro...Paracetamol na mão...
Por aqui sigo com *7,5ºc *e *72%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Fev 2012 às 02:56)

Despeço-me com 5,9°c e 74% de humidade relativa...


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Fev 2012 às 07:55)

MarioCabral disse:


> ...Paracetamol na mão...


Ui! Companheiro inseparável nestes dias de entupimento...

Mais um amanhecer cheio de sol, de algum frio e mais tempo seco.
Já lá vão muitos dias de ausência de precipitação o que, convenhamos, não é nada típico deste cantinho do noroeste português.
Mas que seca de tempo!

*
Tatual: -0,5ºC (Tmín: -0,8ºC)
Hr: 84%
Ponto orvalho: -4,0ºC
Pressão: 1023 hPa
Vento médio atual: 4,3 km\h
Rajada atual: 5,5 km\h de N
**Precipitação: 0,0 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Fev 2012 às 10:26)

O IM já alterou a previsão para hoje...nada de chuva mas adequou as previsão das máximas à realidade.
Para já pouco vento e a temperatura a subir...com a humidade a baixar rapidamente. Também agora o problema "é a humidade..." baixinha...
Na anterior previsão as cidade do Porto e Braga ficavam algures nos 11ºC de previsão. Agora o previsto são uns "tórridos" e carnavalescos 15ºC para o Porto e 16ºC para Braga; Viana do Castelo apenas 14ºC.

*Tatual: 10,5ºC
Hr: 43%
Ponto orvalho: -1,0ºC*


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Fev 2012 às 13:40)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *4,6ºC*...De resto continuamos sem precipitação "relevante" há já muito tempo, estamos tramados este ano...
Actuais *13,9ºc* e *58%* de humidade relativa, num dia mais de  céu limpo...


----------



## Snifa (18 Fev 2012 às 23:49)

Boas noites,

Mais um dia de céu limpo.

*Extremos de hoje
*
Tempª mínima: *2.8 ºc *

Tempª máxima: *14.6 ºc *


Dados actuais:

tempª: 6.6 ºc 

Vento NE: 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1024.5 hpa

Humidade: 92%


----------



## Snifa (19 Fev 2012 às 13:49)

Boas tardes, 

mínima de *2.6 ºc *


Neste momento muito sol e 13.8 ºc 

Vento NW 8Km/h

Pressão: 1025.4 hpa

Humidade: 60%


Céu limpo, que saudades daquelas frentes activas de Inverno, associadas a depressões vigorosas, e que largavam dezenas e dezenas de milímetros num único dia...

mas parece que neste Inverno isso é apenas uma ilusão....


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Fev 2012 às 17:59)

Boa tarde,

Noite de trabalho e bem fresca, manhã com neblina ao longo da "corda" costeira...mínima de *2,8ºc*...
Dia de céu limpo, temperatura relativamente amena...máxima de *14,5ºc*...
Sigo com *12,4ºc* e *79%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Fev 2012 às 22:10)

Hoje temos uma novidade, humidade bem alta...actuais *9,2ºc* e *89%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Fev 2012 às 10:46)

Bom dia

Hoje mais uma novidade, muito e muito vento de leste que dá uma sensação bem fresca...
Mínima de *6,9ºc*...
Sigo com *11,1ºc* e *40%* de humidade relativa (com este vento outra coisa não seria de se esperar)..


----------



## Iceberg (20 Fev 2012 às 11:11)

Bom dia.

Aqui por Braga mais um dia de muito sol, mas com bastante vento de leste/nordeste ao final da madrugada e início da manhã.

Ótimo Carnaval para todos !


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Fev 2012 às 12:29)

Bom Dia/ Boa Tarde!!!!!

Manhã bastante agradavél com Céu Limpo, Vento moderado de Oeste sem sinais de chuva que já trazem o polén dos pinheiros a 800 metros de minha casa.

*Dados da actualidade:*

*Temperatura:* 16,1ºC (aparente 16,1 ºC)

*Vento: *Oeste/ Sudoeste com rajadas até 20 km/h

*Pressão Atmosférica:* 1027.0 hPa

*Humidade:* 53%

*Visibilidade de Nuvens:* Não se observam

*Ponto de Orvalho:* 6ºC

*Raios Ultravioleta:* 4

*Polén: *Muito pouco quase invisível a olho nu


*Imagem do Satélite Actual*


----------



## Veterano (20 Fev 2012 às 15:08)

Bela tarde de sol pelo Porto litoral, com 15,3º, vento fraco depois de uma manhã de lestada.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Fev 2012 às 15:27)

Veterano disse:


> Bela tarde de sol pelo Porto litoral, com 15,3º, vento fraco depois de uma manhã de lestada.



Por aqui já aqueceu também um pouco a tarde, ainda longe dos 20ºc
Actuais *15,1ºc* e *34%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2012 às 21:55)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje:*

tempª mínima: *6.1 ºc *

Tempª máxima: *13.6 ºc *


*Dados actuais.*

tempª 8.9 ºc 

Vento:NE 9Km/h

Pressão: 1028.4 hpa

Humidade: 76%

Mais um dia de céu geralmente limpo, ao fim do dia era visível algum fumo de incêndios, semelhante ao que se vê durante o Verão...


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Fev 2012 às 22:18)

Na ausência de melhor temos o nosso litoral norte a carregar sobre outros mais a sul

Hoje já bem mais fresco, actuais *7,7ºc* e *66%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Fev 2012 às 15:46)

Boa tarde

Mais do mesmo...embora com uma nuance: hoje temos céu parcialmente nublado pela tarde (nebulosidade alta) e nos próximos dias as temperaturas tendem a subir um pouco; as máximas tenderão a aproximar-se "perigosamente" dos 20ºC.
Sem expectativas de precipitação, os incêndios vão certamente fazer parte dos nossos dias.

Dados atuais e extremos de hoje:






BOM CARNAVAL!


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Fev 2012 às 16:56)

Mínima nesta madrugada de *4,9ºc* e máxima já atingida à hora do almoço...*14,8ºc*...
A novidade hoje como disse o Aristocrata é a nebulosidade alta agora na parte da tarde que fez baixar um pouco a temperatura...actuais 12,0ºc e 70% de humidade relativa...
Já a registar alguns incêndios hoje, neste momento ainda dois em Viana do Castelo...
Diria que este ano há uma boa e uma má noticia para os incêndios, a má é a seca em que estamos...a "boa" é que com tão pouca água a vegetação pouco ou nada cresceu...


----------



## CptRena (21 Fev 2012 às 18:48)

Bom final de tarde!

Uma imagem fantástica, este pôr-do-sol. Repleto de virga o céu mostra-nos que a precipitação não anda assim tão longe 
Por agora aqui ao lado a EM da Gaf.Nazaré marca 11,2°C e 75%HR vento fraco de NW @ 6 km/h.


----------



## Snifa (21 Fev 2012 às 21:09)

Boas noites.

*Extremos de hoje*

Tempª mínima: *3.0 ºc *

Tempª máxima: *14.8 ºc* ( máxima do mês até ao momento)

*Actual*

tempª: 8.7ºc 

Vento: NNE: 12 Km/h

Pressão: 1028.8 hpa

Humidade: 94%


Céu por vezes muito nublado por nuvens médias/altas, em especial a partir  da tarde.


----------



## Veterano (22 Fev 2012 às 08:21)

Bom dia. Manhã algo fresca, com 2,1º em Rio Tinto e alguma geada. Céu quase limpo e ausência de vento.

  A ansiada chuva faz-se esperar.


----------



## João Soares (22 Fev 2012 às 17:05)

Boa Tarde! 

Depois de uma longa ausência eis que estou de volta.

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.
*14.1ºC* e *61%* HR.

(Mais logo, colocarei os extremos todos da semana passada até hoje)


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Fev 2012 às 21:06)

Boa noite

*Com este marasmo meteorológico, somos muitos aqueles que "desaparecemos" do mapa* 

Mais um dia e mais nada de novo. Embora que de tarde a primavera já desse um leve "piscar de olho" com a temperatura a subir um pouco. Aliás até está de acordo com a previsão do IM esta subida de temperatura pelo litoral norte...
De madrugada e início da manhã ainda esteve bem fresco.
O vento soprou fraco, nomeadamente pela tarde. Agora está calmo.


Tmín: -0,3ºC (07.33h)
Tmáx: 19,3ºC (15.34h)
Tatual: 6,2ºC
Hr: 62%
Ponto orvalho: 0,0ºC
Pressão: 1027 hPa


----------



## Snifa (22 Fev 2012 às 21:50)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima : *2.9 ºc *

Tempª máxima: *16.1 ºc* ( máxima do mês até ao momento)


*Dados actuais
*
temp: 9.7 ºc 

Vento: NE: 9 Km/h

Pressão: 1028.4 hpa

Humidade: 79%


Dia de céu por vezes com alguma nebulosidade alta, em especial a partir da tarde, manhã fria e tarde agradável.


----------



## Paula (22 Fev 2012 às 23:20)

Boas noites.
Dia primaveril por Braga, com a temperatura a atingir os 20ºC.
Amanhã prevê-se mais do mesmo, e chuva nem vê-la!

Não possuo, de momento, dados mais precisos em relação ao dia de hoje.
O vento, esse, foi fraco.


----------



## Veterano (23 Fev 2012 às 08:23)

Bom dia. Pelo Aviz registei 9,3º, enquanto que em Rio Tinto só verifico 4,3º, sempre com céu limpo e vento fraco. Nada de geada, a secura é grande.


----------



## Veterano (23 Fev 2012 às 16:38)

Bem, durante o pico do calor ultrapassamos os 20º, com vento fraco, já se encontra gente de t-shirt invernal.

  Podia ter piada se não fosse esta secura...


----------



## Snifa (23 Fev 2012 às 20:28)

Boas noites, 

hoje foi o dia mais quente do ano e mês até ao momento...

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *5.9ºc*

tempª máxima: *19.9 ºc *

14.0ºc de amplitude térmica.


*Neste momento*

tempª: 12.7 ºc 

Vento: NNE: 2 Km/h

Pressão: 1027.8 hpa

Humidade: 48% ( chegou a um mínimo de *22 %* às 14:07 h )


Dia de céu limpo, visível bastante fumo de incêndios em especial durante a tarde, uma bruma acastanhada pairou ,com cheiro a mato queimado, que ainda agora se mantém...


----------



## Veterano (24 Fev 2012 às 09:16)

Bom dia. Mais uma bela manhã, quase sem vento e 8,4º.

  Um fim de semana para passeios ao ar livre.


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Fev 2012 às 14:13)

Boa tarde,

Continua tudo na mesma, a novidade destes últimos dias foi a subida da máxima aproximando-se dos 20ºc em muitos locais...
Mínima de *8,4ºc* e a máxima já deve ter sido estabelecida...*18,6ºc*...
Sigo com *17,6ºc* e apenas *29%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Fev 2012 às 21:26)

Boa noite

E continua esta "seca" de tempo.
Céu limpo a pouco nublado (ao final do dia nebulosidade alta) e vento em geral fraco.
As máximas na faixa mais interior do nosso litoral já são consistentes nos 20º e acima.
Quanto às minhas máximas, a falta de ventoinha no RS nota-se um pouco. Máxima ontem de 22ºC e hoje de 21ºC...talvez cerca de 1 a 1,5ºC acima da real. Mas a sensação térmica foi efectivamente de temperatura acima dos 20ºC

Dados de hoje e de ontem e dados atuais:


----------



## brandas (24 Fev 2012 às 21:30)

Em Braga neste momento está a cair umas pinguinhas. Nada de especial infelizmente.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Fev 2012 às 21:38)

brandas disse:


> Em Braga neste momento está a cair umas pinguinhas. Nada de especial infelizmente.



Não é um pormenor, é um *pormaior*.
Nada estava previsto quanto à precipitação, nem mesmo que sejam umas simples "pingas".
Uma banda nebulosa nos níveis médios está neste momento a passar aqui no norte.
Sendo uma surpresa, alimenta a esperança que daqui a uns dias, outras bandas, restos de frentes de depressões bem a norte da península, possam deixar o tão esperado líquido vindo do céu.

Sempre em cima do acontecimento esta gente do fórum!

No radar da galiza,  pode-se ver que há possibilidade de mais precipitação:


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2012 às 22:00)

Boas noites.

Dia de céu geralmente limpo, tornando-se muito nublado/encoberto a partir da tarde, nuvens bastante escuras ao fim da tarde, o ambiente ficou algo abafado...

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *6.4 ºc *

Tempª máxima: *19.3ºc*

*Neste momento*

temp: 12.8 ºc 

Vento NE 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1026.4 hpa

Humidade: 43 %

Céu encoberto neste momento.


----------



## Iceberg (24 Fev 2012 às 23:05)

brandas disse:


> Em Braga neste momento está a cair umas pinguinhas. Nada de especial infelizmente.



Confirmo, uma pingas quase imperceptíveis, nem sequer molharam o chão de forma muito visível.

Mas pode ser um sinal, ainda que muito tímido, para os próximos dias ... a ver vamos.


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Fev 2012 às 17:44)

Boa tarde,

Ontem a partir do final da tarde a nebulosidade aumentou, hoje de manhã cedo o céu estava completamente coberto e prometedor, mas em poucas horas tudo se esfumou...
Mínima de *9,6ºc *e máxima de *16,1ºc*...
Actuais *13,3ºc*, *76%* de humidade relativa e alguns cirrus...


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Fev 2012 às 21:14)

Sigo com *11,8ºc* e *86%* de humidade relativa...estão de regresso as nuvens, muita nebulosidade mas nada de previsões de precipitação...


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Fev 2012 às 02:49)

Temperatura amena lá fora e bastante humidade devido à proximidade marítima...*9,6ºc* e *87%* de humidade relativa...esperamos ansiosos pela


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Fev 2012 às 15:47)

Boa tarde,

Continua tudo a dormir aqui no fórum...realmente mesmo para quem gosta disto, este marasmo todo já cansa...
Dia semelhante ao de ontem, no entanto a máxima não subiu tanto como já era esperado...
Mínima de *9,3ºc*...máxima de *13,9ºc*...
Sigo com céu pouco nublado, apenas alguns cirrus, *13,1ºc* e *74%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Iceberg (26 Fev 2012 às 17:29)

Tarde agradável por Braga, com muito sol e uma ligeira brisa de Oeste, depois de um início de manhã com bastante neblina.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Fev 2012 às 18:09)

A tarde aqui com mais nuvens a entrarem de oeste...estão aqui algumas...


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2012 às 21:47)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje
*
tempª mínima. *7.2 ºc *

Tempª máxima: *14.0 ºc* 

*Dados actuais
*
tempª: 9.8 ºc 

Vento NNW: 8 Km/h

Pressão: 1025.4 hpa

Humidade: 95%

Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de nebulosidade durante a tarde, céu practicamente limpo ao começo da noite.


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Fev 2012 às 21:55)

Continua tudo calmo por aqui, alguma nebulosidade média mas nada de muito considerável...sigo com *10,6ºc* e *87%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Fev 2012 às 00:47)

Despeço-me hoje com *9,1ºc* e *90%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## Veterano (27 Fev 2012 às 09:00)

Bom dia. A novidade de hoje é o extenso nevoeiro, entretanto já a dissipar-se nalguns locais. Estão 7,2º em Rio Tinto, vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (27 Fev 2012 às 12:31)

Boa Tarde! 

Temperatura Mínima: 7.1ºC

De manhã, por volta das 06h, estava nevoeiro cerrado. Depois houve uma pequena aberta, e a temperatura subiu aos 19.3ºC, no entanto, eis que ele voltou em força e a temperatura já vai nos *12.7ºC*


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2012 às 23:27)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima : *5.0 ºc *

tempª máxima: *19.1 ºc *


*Actual*

tempª: 10.1 ºc 

Vento: NW: 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1021.6 hpa

Humidade: 98 %


Dia com bastante nevoeiro matinal, céu geralmente limpo durante a tarde. 

Neste momento está assim:








nevoeiro bastante cerrado


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Fev 2012 às 07:45)

Bom dia

O céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado por nuvens médias\altas e paira alguma neblina no ar.
O vento é calmo.
Nota-se mais humidade nestes últimos dias - parece o prenúncio da tão esperada chuva que virá em breve...

Noite e início de manhã ainda frescos mas os dias tem sido bem temperados, a permitirem usufruir do sol...

*Tatual: 2,5ºC
Hr: 87%
Ponto orvalho: 1,0ºC
Pressão: 1018,8 hPa*


----------



## Iceberg (28 Fev 2012 às 13:38)

Este início de manhã em Braga com nevoeiro intenso pelo centro da cidade, e humidade relativa muito elevada.

Agora já dissipado, mas com muita neblina a tornar o dia menos límpido.

E uma brisa fresca soprando timidamente ...


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Fev 2012 às 19:44)

Boa tarde,

Muito nevoeiro esta madrugada, a humidade rondou os 95% no Grande Porto, não se via nada à frente...
Mínima de *9,4ºc* e máxima de *15,3ºc*....
Por agora ainda agradável, *11,3ºc* e *81%* de humidade relativa...


----------



## MarioCabral (28 Fev 2012 às 20:19)

Deixo aqui umas fotos do final da tarde na Foz, Porto...


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2012 às 22:03)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *6.2 ºc* 

tempª máxima: *14.7 ºc *

*Dados actuais*

tempª: 10.1 ºc 

Vento: NNE: 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1022.4 hpa

Humidade: 94%

Dia de céu geralmente limpo, muito nevoeiro durante a manhã


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Fev 2012 às 00:35)

Sigo com *9,0ºc* e *87%*...Céu limpo e tudo calmo...


----------



## Veterano (29 Fev 2012 às 08:41)

Bonitas fotos, Mário, devo ter passado no local a eesa hora, na minha corrida habitual.

  Por Rio Tinto ainda nevoeiro, com 5,3º, ao contrário do litoral, já com sol e 9,2º.


----------



## MarioCabral (29 Fev 2012 às 12:31)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *6,1ºc*...Entretanto a temperatura subiu até aos 15,9ºc às 11h30...mas agora já baixou até aos 14,3ºc...
A verdade é que se nota alguma neblina no ar ainda...humidade nos *72%*...com céu praticamente limpo...
De resto continua difícil vê-la...


----------



## Snifa (29 Fev 2012 às 22:34)

Boas noites, 

*Extremos de hoje*

tempª mínima: *4.1 ºc *

Tempª máxima : *15.8 ºc* 

*Actual*

tempª: 9.8 ºc 

Vento nulo

Pressão: 1022.2 hpa

Humidade: 89%


O dia foi de céu geralmente limpo, contudo, e há semelhança dos anteriores, apresentou nevoeiro matinal bastante denso...


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Mar 2012 às 11:35)

Bom dia bom dia!

Mas que belo dia com céu limpo e vento calmo...
_Mas...mas...onde estão as nuvens?! Onde está a chuva?!_

Apenas alguma neblina, principalmente a sul e mais nada.
Segundo o IM, chuva para a nossa região apenas para sábado, e mais consistente só a teremos no domingo. Até lá alguma possibilidade no interior e para nós o costume.

*Tatual: 17,4ºC (primaveril mesmo)
Hr: 31%
Ponto orvalho: 0,0ºC
Pressão: 1020 hPa
Vento: 0,0 km\h*


----------

